# OK politicions propose bill limiting federal gov't from stockpiling ammo



## Tripper52 (Dec 8, 2012)

OK Sen Inhofe and Congressman Lucas stand against DHS stockpiling:

Press Release | Press Releases | Newsroom | U.S. Senator for Oklahoma Senator James M. Inhofe

Good on 'em, even if it doesn't pass, at least someone is taking a stand!

Tripper


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

It seems that those that denied DHS was buying up ammo were wrong again . They have been and are in numbers far more than needed and misleading us about it.
Reps challenge DHS ammo buys, say agency using 1,000 more rounds per person than Army | Fox News


----------



## PrepperRecon.com (Aug 1, 2012)

Creating a shortage of ammo is a de facto ban on guns. No ammo; gun is just a fancy club.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I think they should be forced to sell their stock piles. That would be a price game changer. 

Walmert had 375 round boxes of CCI tactical 40 gr coppers for $24.99 this AM. I got a text last night and got 4 boxes.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I seriously looked at another 45 today. I have a few and no need for another . But DHS does not use 45 and I have a serious over supply of 230 gr 45 ball.
What a change when you buy a weapon based on the ammo supply


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

The impact on ammo prices has hit the 45 acp a lot less then most others, but then DHS does not use 22LR either and its been impacted a great deal.


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

Here are some facts from the ammo making industry which can be found on a number of reloading boards. First the amount of ammo purchased by the DHS is a 5 year and 10 year contract not a 1 year contract. Now DHS's duties has them supplying 22 different federal agencies from border patrol to the coast guard. I saw some figures on number of officers in these departments that are armed it worked out to about 500 round per officer a year. 

Now the shortage of ammo, guns, loading equipment and components is the idiot panic buying 2 years supply of loaded ammo due to panicking over what Obama might do. The industry like they did when he was first elected to his first term held back production for about a year claiming a shortage however prices jumped 10 to 20% across the board on everything. Now as someone that reloads and spends a lot of time on reloading board many owned by the makers what they have allowed to trickle out to date is up 10% now and rising. Now a good example is 22LR something DHS doesn't buy at all however try to find some and if you do a box of Federal 550 rounds that cost $18 a year and a half ago is now $150 to $200 for those that have it. I bought a couple of cases of primers and they are up 15% over the last ones I bought also. Dies, presses etc are up 20% and DHS doesn't buy them either as they don't reload with home loading equipment. It is all due to people buying in a panic rather than thinking a bit.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I saw a value pack of 100 Federal American Eagle AR556 yesterday for $69.99.

The same box used to cost $29.99 - that is a 133% increase in price.

And it all sold out in only hours. Freaking unbelievable.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> I seriously looked at another 45 today. I have a few and no need for another . But DHS does not use 45 and I have a serious over supply of 230 gr 45 ball.
> What a change when you buy a weapon based on the ammo supply


I'll be happy to help you with your misfortune here. I can take your extra off your hands. :lol:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

When DHS issue the contracts they do not take it all at once. They sit back and wait . They then place a order for a large number of rounds, that disrupts the supply. And cause short term shortages of components.
Then they sit back and wait for a chance to throw another disruption in the market it works well. The reason they effect other calibers is components. There is only so much brass, copper power on the shelf at any given time.
The production shifts to meet that demand.
When The contract for M4 was extend to remington and the order was for 24,000. Remington did not start making every part needed they went out and bought up inventory of Mil-spec parts they would need to meet the order.
While they were not buying every AR made they caused a major shortage of inventory on barrels, stripped lowers, lower kits ect. Just as the the supply was recovering private sales went nuts. The two emptied out just about every part in the system. 
Do not kid yourself DHS has a big effect on the market and it is their plan to do so. Just like you do not need to own 51% to control a company more like 13% you do not need to buy it all to effect ammo supplies.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

The idea that a law will pass to limit the federal government in any way is a pipe dream at best and NO politician can or would try to cut their own power/control over the people!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

When I spoke to two ammo makers, a powder company and two bullet manufacturers I got pretty much the same story from all of them.

Only around 14% of their sales are to the government and military - the other 86% is going to the public. The reason for the shortage is panic buying by the average citizen in amounts that are well above the norm. People are stockpiling ammo and reloading supplies in huge quantities.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Guns and Ammo magazine had a good article on this subject recently:

How Manufacturers Are Dealing with the Ammo Shortage - Guns & Ammo

My LGSs are all saying their ammo is sold before it even gets delivered. Backorders now extend out to October 2013....


----------

